# SN Gent nib question



## Erik831 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi I have a client that wants a SN Gent but wants an extra fine nib, I don't know that much about nibs. So my question is what type of nib does a SN gent come with? What size is an extra fine nib? And it's it possible to put an extra fine nib on this particular pen? Thanks


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't know that pen so I can't advise on availability of replacement nibs.

However -- you could ask an expert nib grinder to work on the one that comes in the kit to convert it to extra fine. I've used the services of Mike Masuyama, Linda at Indy~Pen~Dance also does this type of nib work.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 15, 2015)

Ask Smitty's Pen Works


----------



## chrisk (Dec 16, 2015)

Try https://www.classicnib.com/bock-nibs
He has Bock extra fine nibs. For the Gentleman you need a n° 6 nib.


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 16, 2015)

Get away from the local pen manufacturers.  It is probably a #6 nib.  They can be had from Goulet Pen Company, you can even get it in flex from Fountain Pen Revolution, but be sure to get a flex feed to go with it.  They are out there, I get them.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 16, 2015)

Jgrden said:


> Ask Smitty's Pen Works


Nope - Smitty is no expert on nibs.


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 16, 2015)

This should be a "Heads-Up" for those selling fountain pens.  There are more to nibs than F, Med, and Broad, as anyone who is into Fountain Pens for more than a month will attest.  I'm not asking for a right oblique, just more than M.  Stubs are very popular now since flex nibs haven't been in production since the 1930's, stubs can be used for italics anyway.


----------



## Erik831 (Dec 16, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> This should be a "Heads-Up" for those selling fountain pens.  There are more to nibs than F, Med, and Broad, as anyone who is into Fountain Pens for more than a month will attest.  I'm not asking for a right oblique, just more than M.  Stubs are very popular now since flex nibs haven't been in production since the 1930's, stubs can be used for italics anyway.




Now that I'm starting to sell fountain pens, I've noticed that people who are into fountain pens know what they are looking for, and ask a lot of questions, I feel so dumb when they ask me stuff and I don't know what to say. I'm trying to educate myself on fountain pens. Usually pen kit manufacturers don't provide any information about their fountain nibs . If anyone can chime in and give me more information about fountain pens, nibs etc.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 16, 2015)

Might try "www.nibs.com".

Several hours of reading, now in the "information" area was my introduction to nibs.  The information is much more organized than it used to be.

Enjoy!


----------



## Erik831 (Dec 16, 2015)

ed4copies said:


> Might try "www.nibs.com".  Several hours of reading, now in the "information" area was my introduction to nibs.  The information is much more organized than it used to be.  Enjoy!



Thanks Ed


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2015)

Erik831 said:


> Hi I have a client that wants a SN Gent but wants an extra fine nib, I don't know that much about nibs. So my question is what type of nib does a SN gent come with? What size is an extra fine nib? And it's it possible to put an extra fine nib on this particular pen? Thanks



Just reading "nibs.com".  Been many years, now they offer nib grinding.
Looks like you could send them the pen and they would make it a very fine, for $55.  BUT, for that price you WAIT up to SIX MONTHS!!  They also warn that the nib is more difficult to control, so your customer is likely to complain (my conclusion, not theirs) that it is "scratchy".  Want it faster?  For $110, you can cut the lead time to 2 weeks.

So, if you are selling a pen for $400+, this customer may pay the price for the customized nib.  Otherwise, I suspect the cost will encourage them to settle for the "stock" nib.


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 17, 2015)

Erik831 said:


> TurtleTom said:
> 
> 
> > This should be a "Heads-Up" for those selling fountain pens.  There are more to nibs than F, Med, and Broad, as anyone who is into Fountain Pens for more than a month will attest.  I'm not asking for a right oblique, just more than M.  Stubs are very popular now since flex nibs haven't been in production since the 1930's, stubs can be used for italics anyway.
> ...



  Subscribe to FountainPenNetwork and follow a few of the threads, I follow Don't Just Tell Us About The Pen You're Using, *show* Us! - 2015-Ii - Page 110 - Fountain & Dip Pens - First Stop - The Fountain Pen Network
  There is a lot, I should have said staggering, amount to learn about Fountain Pens and their nibs.  But I'm loving it.  You also become encumbered with a lot of ink.
  You eventually learn that quality fountain pen manufacture ceased in the 1940's.  There have been no gold super flex nibs manufactured since the early 40's.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 17, 2015)

Just some info, their are two vendors here that stock 6MM extra fine nibs, one stocks the JoWo nib and the other the Bock nib. And agreed that the finer the tip the more chance that you'l have a scratchier feeling, but these nibs both will give you a fine writing experience and a fine line.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 17, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Just some info, their are two vendors here that stock 6MM extra fine nibs, one stocks the JoWo nib and the other the Bock nib. And agreed that the finer the tip the more chance that you'l have a scratchier feeling, but these nibs both will give you a fine writing experience and a fine line.



I thought I wrote about extra fine Bock nibs (post 4 above) but, due to the flood of precious information, seemingly my post remained unnoticed. I didn't mentionned Jowo nibs though for I didn't know if Brian Grey sells extra fine nibs.


----------



## TurtleTom (Dec 17, 2015)

Good info, stored.  
Fountain Pen Revolution (Think India) has Flexible Nibs with the required wetter feed pretty durn cheap.  I'm waiting on some now to see how well it works.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 18, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> Good info, stored.
> Fountain Pen Revolution (Think India) has Flexible Nibs with the required wetter feed pretty durn cheap.  I'm waiting on some now to see how well it works.


The flex nib could be interesting. Please could you share your experience with these nibs once you get them?


----------

